# Can't be bothered looking at mags, help me out nerds.



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2011)

In a spending fit after actually being paid for the first time in ages I bought a second wii controler.

I think it is about time I bought my first game. What's good?
I have played mario cart and it is well shit so don't suggest that.
I'm looking for two player family fun I think.

I'll probably get golden eye at some point as well though. Is it pricey?

Anyway yeah, what are the best games, ages 5-40 for someone who doesn't really like or play games.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 23, 2011)

Wii Play(and iirc you get another controller with it) can be fun if you're looking at the social side and the wee lass should be fine with the games on there, Raving Rabbids can be fun and Carnival is suitable for young uns too imo. All the mentioned ones are old games coz I pretty much gave up on buying games for the wii tbh.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2011)

I think I have wii play plus. I bought a controller with a game because it was £5 cheaper than buying a controller.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 28, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I have wii play plus. I bought a controller with a game because it was £5 cheaper than buying a controller.



 Yep, I think that's why a lot of people buy it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd ask for a thread title change. That is my only advice. Good day to you.


----------



## Santino (Nov 28, 2011)

Lego games are good for multiplayer family gaming, e.g. Star Wars, Batman, Indiana Jones, Harry Potter, Pirates of the Caribbean. The list is endless*.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 28, 2011)

* that is the end of the list


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 28, 2011)

How can you possibly say Mario Kart on the Wii is shit? It's great fun.

Beyond help, some people *grumbles*


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 28, 2011)

I bought that golden eye but I can't fucking do it.
I can't get past the second man. WTF? It's way too hard, nothing like the old one which was ace.
Also, I can't set up the controller in the same way I used to play. It doesn't have the option for my old layout. Piece of shit.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 29, 2011)

SORRY BUT A Wii THREAD!?

GROW A PAIR!

AND YES MARIO KART ON THE Wii IS FOR FUCKING RETARDS!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 29, 2011)

revol68 said:


> SORRY BUT A Wii THREAD!?
> 
> GROW A PAIR!
> 
> AND YES MARIO KART ON THE Wii IS FOR FUCKING RETARDS!



Hardcore gamers are nerds. I have kids, I'm not 24/7 on the ex box in my pants masturbating with true war gun games.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 30, 2011)

Wii, lol.

Quite liked Donkey Kong Country Returns.


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)

Spend your money on some smart shoes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 30, 2011)

Corax said:


> Spend your money on some smart shoes.



I already did.
And some new rebock trainers from TK Max £12!!!


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)

Rebocks are the best.  The quality of the stitching's much better than Reeboks.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 30, 2011)

I prefer nicks.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 30, 2011)

Nicks what???


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> Nicks what???


No, a pair of Nick's.


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 30, 2011)

whats good on the ps3 atm?? I HATE firs person shooters but really like 3rd person shooters only there doesant seem to be any there days, somebody suggested gears of war is that true is that 3rd person?

i got gran turismo 5 so that basically covers driving games although it wernt much differant than gt4 on the ps2 tbh *shrug* football wise i got the fifa world cup coz its the only one that lets you use internationals..all the other fifa games are club teams only..unless its a freindly.

i dont hardly use the thing ide probably be more suited to a handhelp job are they brining out a new psp sometime? or is it allready out there? is it worth buying a psp?

red dead redemption i think ive played 4 times all year... i dunno they all seem to bloody complicated i just wanna got on and shoot some fuckin aliens or something without feeling sick and not knowing where the hell i am in some 3d vertual world

HELP!

peace


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)

Gravy


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)

In a slightly more helpful vein - don't most FPS's allow you to control the camera and make it 3P?


----------



## grit (Nov 30, 2011)

Corax said:


> In a slightly more helpful vein - don't most FPS's allow you to control the camera and make it 3P?



No.


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2011)

grit said:


> No.


I never knew that.  All the (old) ones I ever played did.

Skyrim FTW.


----------



## yield (Nov 30, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> red dead redemption i think ive played 4 times all year... i dunno they all seem to bloody complicated i just wanna got on and shoot some fuckin aliens or something without feeling sick and not knowing where the hell i am in some 3d vertual world
> 
> HELP!
> 
> peace


How about Dead Space, Vanquish or Warhamer 40k Space Marine? All are third person.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 1, 2011)

Uncharted 3


----------



## dessiato (Dec 1, 2011)

Corax said:


> No, a pair of Nick's.


A pair of Nick's WHAT?! Or do you mean a pair of Nicks? In which case THREESOME!!!


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

yield said:


> How about Dead Space, Vanquish or Warhamer 40k Space Marine? All are third person.



40k Space Marine is a LOT of fun


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 2, 2011)

What's that saints row I keep seeing on the tube?


----------



## METH LAB (Dec 18, 2011)

yield said:


> How about Dead Space, Vanquish or Warhamer 40k Space Marine? All are third person.



Whats the best one you reckon?

is there any 3rd person war games which are abit more relaistc..like the realism of COD etc.. but 3rd person based? or something that allows both types?

also since im here whats good for driving games? i got GT5 but its not that much differant from GT4 but still good but what else is good in driving atm? whats the best rally game? what about boxing? i cant stant the controls on fight night using the analogue stick to punch, f*ckin stupid.(imo) ... whats the best PSN shooter and beat 'em up?

many thanx

peace


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't understand anything about that last post.

I wish my Atari 2600 would work. Things were so much simpler back then.


----------

